# Barbado Goat?



## kuntrygirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a Barbado Goat?  I read an ad on Craigslist about a Barbado Goat.  I am not familiar with the breed.  Can anyone post a link to direct me to this particular breed of goat.

Thanks

http://lafayette.craigslist.org/grd/2165308114.html



> Female barbado "goat" newborn - $50 (Ville platte)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-01-17, 1:48PM CST
> ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)

I noticed that they put goat in quotes. I'm wondering if they don't realize they have a sheep. Sounds like someone with zero knowledge on what they have.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 17, 2011)

I think they're mixed up. I looked up barbados, and found the sheep, and it does look more like a goat then a sheep.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I noticed that they put goat in quotes. I'm wondering if they don't realize they have a sheep. Sounds like someone with zero knowledge on what they have.


Thank you for confirming that I am *NOT* crazy.  When I saw that, I was like, .  I knew that I wasn't crazy.  I have been searching online for the last 30 minutes for a Barbado Goat and I still have not found a picture or a definition.  I have 7 Barbado sheep and a goat and I knew that sound a little strange.  And to think that someone may buy it thinking that they have an exotic breed.  

By the way...... I LOVE the cuties in your avatar.     I have been wanting some for years but I can't find any in my state.  You are so lucky to have those.

ETA:  I just visited your website.  OMG!!!!!!!!!!   I LOVE IT!!!!  Your alpacas are absolutely MAGNIFICENT!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)

I sure feel sorry for anyone who thinks they are getting a goat! Just think if they buy it and try to breed it.

Thanks. The crias really are just adorable. I didn't find many but here are a few alpaca breeders in Louisiana. I don't know if they are close to you.

http://www.alpacanation.com/farmsan...=Any&services=Any&financing=&orderby=farmname


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I sure feel sorry for anyone who thinks they are getting a goat! Just think if they buy it and try to breed it.
> 
> Thanks. The crias really are just adorable. I didn't find many but here are a few alpaca breeders in Louisiana. I don't know if they are close to you.
> 
> http://www.alpacanation.com/farmsan...=Any&services=Any&financing=&orderby=farmname


Oh Thank you for the information.  Your babies in the avatar are so adorable.  What a joy to wake up each morning to see them.  Awwwwwwww.  Where did you get them from?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps you could send them an email and let them know that they do not have a goat?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 17, 2011)

Or maybe they do have a goat, but have the breed wrong.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 17, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could send them an email and let them know that they do not have a goat?


I did send her an email and she sent me a "smart" response telling me 





> "same difference".


I told her that a sheep and goat are NOT the same.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 17, 2011)

kuntrygirl said:
			
		

> CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Don't know wether to laugh or cry. I wonder if she is blonde?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had alpacas for almost 14 years now. Being in Ohio, there were farms in my area that I originally bought from. Now Ohio has the largest number of alpaca farms in the country. So if you lived in Ohio, you would have no problems finding alpacas.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they're considered "hair" sheep and is a meat breed, but I'm not a sheep person. I had to laugh at the ad though.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 17, 2011)

They don't even have the same number of chromosomes for crying out loud!


----------



## elevan (Jan 17, 2011)

I sure wouldn't want to buy anything from her.  But on the other hand someone needs to rescue that sheep!


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jan 17, 2011)

It is knd of scary for the little thing. If someone buys it thinking they have a goat and feed it like a goat it won't live very long. I'm only 2 hours from layfayette. Maybe I'll email her and see if she still has it. I'll be buying it , but like Emily said it will be more of a rescue! :/


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

I had to post this.  After I emailed her, she changed the post.  This is what it reads now.  She added* "sheep/goat whichever you prefer to call it".*  Would that be the same as if someone was selling a cat or a dog , "whichever you prefer to call it"?  

http://lafayette.craigslist.org/grd/2165308114.html



> Female barbado "sheep" newborn - $50 (Ville platte)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-01-17, 1:48PM CST
> ...


----------



## helmstead (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy crap. Can you imagine having an animal and not knowing what kind of animal it is?!!!  I'm not sure why I'm taking it so personally, but that makes me really ticked.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 18, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Holy crap. Can you imagine having an animal and not knowing what kind of animal it is?!!!  I'm not sure why I'm taking it so personally, but that makes me really ticked.


I think what bugs me is that, even though she was gently corrected she was like "whatever.....".  It's quite laughable that she edited her add to show just how little she knows about the animal she's selling.  And how well did she care for it?  Poor goatie-lamb thing.


----------



## elevan (Jan 18, 2011)

kuntrygirl said:
			
		

> I had to post this.  After I emailed her, she changed the post.  This is what it reads now.  She added* "sheep/goat whichever you prefer to call it".*  Would that be the same as if someone was selling a cat or a dog , "whichever you prefer to call it"?


That poor sheep! What must it's life have been like so far to have such an owner that doesn't even care to know what she has!!

This is just awful!  Someone save that baby!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

Because of this thread I asked my hubby the other night, "you know that sheep and goats are not the same kind of animal, right?"  Now, let me say, my husband is an intelligent man but wise in the ways of animals he is not and I just thought I'd check.  He acted offended!  He said,  "well of course I know that" like I was a jerk for asking. 

I'd like to sell my Jeep/golf cart, whichever you prefer to call it.  What- they both go vroooom, right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 19, 2011)




----------

